# Air Evac helicopter makes emergency landing in...



## MMiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Air Evac helicopter makes emergency landing in bean field as a precaution

Air Evac helicopter makes emergency landing in bean field as a precaution

By LAURA COLE Democrat News Staff
A Base #2 Air Evac helicopter out of Jonesboro made an emergency landing Wednesday afternoon in a Holly Island bean field.

Three Air Evac Lifeteam crew members and one patient were aboard and on their way to Jonesboro from Kennett when a very strong wind knocked out the left window of the helicopter door.

According to the crew, the windows are designed to blow out under a lot of cabin pressure. The crew stressed that it was a precautionary landing for the patient due to weather. No injuries were sustained.

The patient was transported by another aircraft to Jonesboro. The Air Evac Lifeteam included pilot John Hamilton, flight nurse Sherrie Newman and paramedic Rick Dollins. The patient's name is confidential.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2004)

While working at the Toyota plant in Princeton, Indiana we had St. Mary's Life Flight make a quick landing in the new car laydown yard.  While enroute to a hospital with a patient the top blades of the helicopter hit a duck.  The helicopter immediately landed in the yard and everyone was evacuated.  Our Deputy Chief saw the odd landing and went Code 3 to the scene.  All occupants were fine, and after removal of feathers from the blades (    ) Life Flight took off and continued on its mission.

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 19 2004, 07:17 AM
> * While working at the Toyota plant in Princeton, Indiana we had St. Mary's Life Flight make a quick landing in the new car laydown yard.  While enroute to a hospital with a patient the top blades of the helicopter hit a duck.  The helicopter immediately landed in the yard and everyone was evacuated.  Our Deputy Chief saw the odd landing and went Code 3 to the scene.  All occupants were fine, and after removal of feathers from the blades (    ) Life Flight took off and continued on its mission.
> 
> Chimp *


 That's pretty weird, I wouldn't think a duck could bring down a helicopter.

Good story though, at least everything turned out okay.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I think they landed for safety reasons.  

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2004)

I lost a good friend almost two years ago to the day in a Lifenet helicopter crash in Norfolk, Ne.

I'm glad to see that everyone in this story made it safely, since good news on this solemn day is greatly appreciated.


----------

